# Gun prices skyrocketing



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Wowwwwwww... if you havent checked prices recently you are in for a shock. One gun I was seriously concidering has jumped up nearly $200 in price in the past 6 weeks.


-DallanC


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

I was down to the Gun Show saturday and was looking at Colt .380's. Apparently the owners thought they were made of gold. I have one for my wife but they wanted $750-950. :shock: I thought most of the other stuff was fairly reasonable. Ammo was cheap.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

DallanC said:


> Wowwwwwww... if you havent checked prices recently you are in for a shock. One gun I was seriously concidering has jumped up nearly $200 in price in the past 6 weeks.
> 
> -DallanC


What are you lookin to buy? Have you looked at CDNN?


----------



## reb8600 (Sep 8, 2007)

What store was that at. I have not noticed any increases in anything I have looked at.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

There was a news story on it last night, made me want to check websites for the gun in question (Stag 6L), they were running around $840 and in stock on almost every site. Now they are sold out nearly everywhere and the asking price for orders is over $1000. Gunbroker has a couple for sale for another $50 on top of that. I also priced a couple Rem1100's and 1187's, big jump in those as well.


-DallanC


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Did they give a reason behind the price increase?


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Bax* said:


> Did they give a reason behind the price increase?


Hype and fear mongering. Seriously.

People believe if Obama gets re-elected he has nothing to loose so he will push through stricter gun control laws.

It was on ABC or NBC local news last night.

-DallanC


----------



## Moostickles (Mar 11, 2010)

Wait till you see ammo prices and availability next Fall. It'll be a repeat of 3 years ago, except worse.


----------



## Cooky (Apr 25, 2011)

And look at what we gained last time.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

DallanC said:


> Bax* said:
> 
> 
> > Did they give a reason behind the price increase?
> ...


Sadly I agree with the fear mongering mentality. I fear the same thing and have been stocking up on .223 ammo and this is why I bought the PS90 now..... who knows if I will be able to find them if he is re-elected? Not saying I am right, but I worry that I am.

Sad to think that this is what we should be worried about. You'd think that there were other more essential things that Americans should be worried about.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

I bought several thousand primers during the last "run" on equiptment. Wanna guess how many I have shot since then? Exactly zero. LOL!


-DallanC


----------



## Mavis13 (Oct 29, 2007)

That's funny; I did the same thing. I needed rifle primers year or two ago and hit all the stores looking for them and everyone was out and told me they were hard to find. A week later in Cal Ranch they had two boxes on the shelf fearing I'd never see them again I bought one whole box. I still have about 950 of them. At the rate I shoot the big guns they will last me 40 years.


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

Al Hansen said:


> I was down to the Gun Show saturday and was looking at Colt .380's. Apparently the owners thought they were made of gold. I have one for my wife but they wanted $750-950. :shock: I thought most of the other stuff was fairly reasonable. Ammo was cheap.


Al, they really aren't made of gold. Just plain 'ole stainless steel and aluminum. 

I didn't mind the cost of the gun, the cost for a decent holster is way out of line.

Lets go shoot'in, I might let you look at it!!


----------



## MadHunter (Nov 17, 2009)

I have not seen prices skyrocket yet. What we have to keep in mind is that every "liberal" president that wants to "restrict" our guns rights we have elected has gone to become the best gun sales booster. If Obama gets a second term then at that point the prices do jump up quite a bit.

I also don't want to sound like a conspiracy theory guy because I am not. However I do believe that our gun rights are constantly under. Having said that, here are a couple of items on the liberal agenda that can and will hurt our 2nd ammendment rights to keep and bear arms.

1.- UN small arms treaty - Hilary Clinton has made this a top priority on her agenda. The treaty as written would supercede the constitution if the senate ratifies it. It basically restricts all handgun sales by individuals, limits importation and charges posession and carry as an act of terror.

2.- National Concealed Carry Bill H.R. 822 - Makes it mandatory under federal law for every state in the union to honor other states concealed carry permit. This undermines the soverignty of each state and sets a presedence that the federal government can then regulate and modify the conditions in which the states issue and recognize their own permits.

These two items, in my opinion, are huge factors in gun rights restrictions and will drive demand for guns and prices sky high in the near future. FYI HR822 has passed in the house and is under review by the senate judiciary commitee becuase of some flaws in its verbiage. Sky high prices? Oh yeah! They are a com'n.


----------



## wilky (Jun 19, 2011)

I just spoke with AFM who is building my AR and he said they cant get a hold of any guns at a decent price and ammo is becoming high pried i am having to wait a extra week or 2 till my rifle is complete (stupid barrel blank. I am going to be investing in as much ammo and reloading supplies as i can afford as soon as i get paid i will then be buyin a reloading kit and more magazines.

I have noticed in my area alot more people buying guns and ammo ( i saw my nieghbour who is very anti gun taking a shotgun in her house with a whole lot of shells) 

My advise is stock up now while we can better safe than sorry

My personal thinking may be abit extreme but i studdied post WWII and WII Germany for 3 years in school and out of a personal interest but i see alot of simliar things hitler implemented to take control.

People without the means to stand up and take back what is theres will bend to their masters will and before long will be as good as slaves.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

.... maybe people are worried about the dreaded December 21, 2012?


----------



## Cooky (Apr 25, 2011)

Bax* said:


> .... maybe people are worried about the dreaded December 21, 2012?


 -_O- 
If you start mixing doomsday scenarios some of us are just going to have to go sit in the corner and whimper.


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

.45 said:


> [quote="Al Hansen":3e2t9lp7]I was down to the Gun Show saturday and was looking at Colt .380's. Apparently the owners thought they were made of gold. I have one for my wife but they wanted $750-950. :shock: I thought most of the other stuff was fairly reasonable. Ammo was cheap.


Al, they really aren't made of gold. Just plain 'ole stainless steel and aluminum. 

I didn't mind the cost of the gun, the cost for a decent holster is way out of line.

Lets go shoot'in, I might let you look at it!![/quote:3e2t9lp7]
Hey: that's my wifes gun !!!!


----------

